# what are YOU supposed to be?



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You could always say....I'm the mother-in -law from HELL!

rod spain


----------



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

funny where oh where have i heard that before? hhmmmm.anyway i just say dead. or say whattayamean? over and over till their as pissed as me. then...i drink some more. hee hee-amy

the world is a vampyr


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Rod,you are obsessed with your mother-in-law.......it's kinda creepy......I like it!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

The correct answer to their question is.......
YOUR WORSE NIGHTMARE









I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Mandy, I was thinking the same thing.

This Message was brought to you by the people who put the LIE back in beLIEve.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Or, you could have one of those voice-modulators under your costume, have it making your voice very low and raspy (Gee, just like mine!)
then you could answer that question("What are you?") by saying, "You want to not know who I am! I'm your prom date that you accidently drowned that night when you drove your convertible into the river!"
OR
"You don't recognise me? I'm the girl scout that you abandoned in the woods that night on the Growse hunt, I fell into that old mine shaft, what's the matter? Don't I look so good anymore, after all of these years?"

So, you have the haunted house costume, the haunted house can be taken with you everyplace you go, just take a storyline with you and be prepared to inflict it upon anyone that asks you stupid questions.
In my small town I was always the only one dressed up to any extreme, so everyone always "knew" who I was, even when totally obscured, layers piled on, limping, ex cetra.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

